# advice



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

Wife and I would like to do some wade fishing would like to be able to drive to where we can catch some flounder and trout. Thanks for any information. You can PM or reply to post.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Back side of Galveston 
State park or Water tower to SLP


----------



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

*thanks*

Thank you so much


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Base of Texas City Dike but be careful and wear a PFD. It's dangerous by Mosquito Island.


----------

